# Favourite Proteins for flapjacks?



## zander1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi guys I have recently run out of my Smart-Tec Whey FX Protein. It was the strawberries and cream flavour and it was delicious with milk!

I would really like to make high protein snacks more often and one I am thinking of is protein flapjacks.

Can anyone that has made these before or that still makes them give me a rough idea on your favourite brands for this? And I am assuming chocolate is the obvious flavour for these?

Cheers!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't use brands it's a waste of money,bulk suppliers protein tastes just as good and is much cheaper.


----------



## zander1 (Feb 26, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> I don't use brands it's a waste of money,bulk suppliers protein tastes just as good and is much cheaper.


Can you maybe provide me with a link to the site you buy yours from? Or do you buy it from a shop? Cheers.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

zander1 said:


> Can you maybe provide me with a link to the site you buy yours from? Or do you buy it from a shop? Cheers.


He's probably means the normal ones, MyProtein, Bodybuilding Warehouse, BulkPowders, MaxiRaw etc etc there's loads.

Personally I use BulkPowders

There is always a huge debate but it all boils down to the same advice that whey is whey no matter who the supplier or brand is.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I personally use Myprotein and Bulkpowders, both do good products!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

zander1 said:


> Can you maybe provide me with a link to the site you buy yours from? Or do you buy it from a shop? Cheers.


Myprotein,BulkPowders,Pro10,Bodybuilding warehouse online take your pick mate.


----------

